# 6.2a upgrading a Zippered DTivo... Who's done it?



## tward_biteme1 (Jan 16, 2004)

Has any one updgraded to 6.2a on a Zippered DTivo?

I'm just trying to get all the information together before I try to do it.

This was posted by Da Goon in the DTivo Forum.... So what else would need to be done...



Da Goon said:


> *Attempt at your own risk!*
> 
> I don't have 6.2a slices yet, but here's about the same process I used for my hdtivos and it works fine. First make sure you have the slices :
> 
> ...


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

should work fine, but as da goon and others have said, there is no superpatch for 6.2a yet so HMO/MRV will be broken and encryption will be turned back on.


----------



## tward_biteme1 (Jan 16, 2004)

Gunnyman said:


> should work fine, but as da goon and others have said, there is no superpatch for 6.2a yet so HMO/MRV will be broken and encryption will be turned back on.


Guess that means wait and see then!

Can't do without the MRV now that I have it!


----------



## BTUx9 (Nov 13, 2003)

Gunnyman said:


> should work fine, but as da goon and others have said, there is no superpatch for 6.2a yet so HMO/MRV will be broken and encryption will be turned back on.


For those that are wondering, a superpatch has been released for 6.2a (but it hasn't been fully tested) on ddb


----------



## Da Goon (Oct 22, 2006)

I just tested the new superpatch as well as the patch for bufferhack that jeboo posted. Everything seems to be working fine. The OP asked about a zippered tivo, I didn't use the zipper nor the slicer, so I'm not claiming they still interact well with 6.2a. But all the key features I'm looking for are there, so if they're not compatible now, I'm sure it won't be long until they are. YMMV


----------



## skaeight (Jan 20, 2004)

What does bufferhack do?


----------



## Da Goon (Oct 22, 2006)

It extends your live tv buffers up to 120 minutes instead of just 30 minutes.


----------



## GAM (Oct 13, 2003)

If using the slicer method would the procedure be to run slicer and then ftp the new superpatch and run from telnet and that is all that needs to be done?


----------



## Da Goon (Oct 22, 2006)

The slicer wouldn't have anything to do with it. Just run it normally. FTP it over, make it executable and run it.


----------



## GAM (Oct 13, 2003)

Thank you!


----------



## GAM (Oct 13, 2003)

Da Goon said:


> I just tested the new superpatch as well as the patch for bufferhack that jeboo posted. Everything seems to be working fine. The OP asked about a zippered tivo, I didn't use the zipper nor the slicer, so I'm not claiming they still interact well with 6.2a. But all the key features I'm looking for are there, so if they're not compatible now, I'm sure it won't be long until they are. YMMV


I just noticed you did not run it on a zippered tivo. (Need more coffee!)
What state was your tivo in before you ran the new superpatch?


----------



## Xtra7973 (Apr 6, 2006)

Over on the other site in this thread showthread.php?t=53478&page=2, one person has ran the new superpatch and he claims everything to be working, MRV, HMO, 30 second skip, backdoors, so it is looking good. Now I am just waiting for the slices.


----------



## dano31 (Nov 24, 2006)

i have used the zipper several times with no poroblems with the new superpatch

but i just tried to zipper a maxtor 160 gig quickview drive and am getting this error 


error revalidating /dev/hda2: device busy revalidation falied?


----------

